# Three Miyazaki films making their way to Blu-ray on Nov 18th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Kiki's Delivery Service*



> From Academy Award® Winner Hayao Miyazaki
> STUDIO GHIBLI’S KIKI’S DELIVERY SERVICE
> New HD Digital Master Arrives on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack November 18, 2014
> 
> ...



*Princess Mononoke*



> A New HD Digital Master of
> STUDIO GHIBLI’S PRINCESS MONONOKE
> Comes To Blu-ray™ Combo Pack November 18, 2014
> 
> ...


*A Wind Rises*



> A Masterpiece From Academy Award® Winning Director Hayao Miyazaki
> STUDIO GHIBLI’S THE WIND RISES
> Comes To Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD November 18, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is good news. I have seen the first two and have them on dvd. I will have to get this on blu ray. 
I enjoy all of his movies. Hopefully more will follow.


----------

